# Lighting for jobs



## jess2302 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey ladies! I'm new to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I wanted to know what type of lighting do you mua use when applying makeup on a client during when the lighting is poor?  I have very poor lighting in my home and most of my clientele is for later events so I do not have the opportunity to take advantage of the natural day light.  This is something that is so important to me because I don't want a client to leave the chair looking rare and unprofessional! This definitely would help me cut down on the time I spend on each of them Please Help! I would love to know what recommendations you dolls have!. Thanks


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the same problem here! Last week i got so frustrated with this because i could barely see what color i was putting on a clients face, it felt like i was on a horror movie. I was doing some research on light stand and stuff and found that halogens bulbs are good but i could find that much info about the specific subject.


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll eventually learn to work in whatever light is available. if you feel like lugging a lamp or something around with you then go for it


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 17, 2010)

i found this video and i thought it could be helpful:
YouTube - makeup lighting - daylight/blue light bulbs!!

and also this post from a forum here on spektra:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/p...g-jobs-151158/


----------



## saucey (May 17, 2011)

I know this thread is kind of old, but just for the sake of documenting it, GLAMCOR has a fantastic light kit. I did a video with more details here: http://www.youtube.com/valsprettyglam#p/a/u/1/QBAoAyigh_0


----------

